# Control/wheel that sits between feet when sitting on a Yanmar 1820D tractor



## RayD (4 mo ago)

There is a control/wheel just below the front edge of the seat. It appears obvious that it has something to do with hydraulics, but I don't have the manual and the prior owner didn't know what this was for. 

The wheel can be turned clockwise or ccw and has Open-Close embossed on it. It's on the end of a shaft that sticks out at roughly a 45 degree angle relative to the hydraulic reservior.

Anyone know what this is for off-hand?


----------



## RayD (4 mo ago)




----------



## RayD (4 mo ago)

Just realized I could post a picture, and did.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

pretty sure it has to do with the 3-point control. I've never used it, but I think it will lift the plow if you start bogging the engine down too much, or something like that.


----------



## RayD (4 mo ago)

Thanks Groo. Any idea if it should normally be open or closed?


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

That is your hydraulic lock out valve and also your drop speed control on the 1820. All the way closed (clockwise) locks the 3 point in whatever position it is at. You do not want to actuate the control lever with it all the way closed. Your relief valve will go off if you do. However, depending on the weight of the implement you can control how fast it drops by turning the valve clockwise until you reach the drop speed that suits you.

I think I am seeing your differential lock being held down. If so, what is going on with that?? It would make me suspicious you have a differential problem.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

RayD said:


> There is a control/wheel just below the front edge of the seat. It appears obvious that it has something to do with hydraulics, but I don't have the manual and the prior owner didn't know what this was for.
> 
> The wheel can be turned clockwise or ccw and has Open-Close embossed on it. It's on the end of a shaft that sticks out at roughly a 45 degree angle relative to the hydraulic reservior.
> 
> Anyone know what this is for off-hand?


You can download your manual for free right here:
YANMAR YM1820 PARTS MANUAL NPC-1420 | Tractor Forum 

Or on the Yanmar Tractor Owners Group in the link in my signature below.


----------



## fwinter01 (2 mo ago)

winston said:


> That is your hydraulic lock out valve and also your drop speed control on the 1820. All the way closed (clockwise) locks the 3 point in whatever position it is at. You do not want to actuate the control lever with it all the way closed. Your relief valve will go off if you do. However, depending on the weight of the implement you can control how fast it drops by turning the valve clockwise until you reach the drop speed that suits you.
> 
> I think I am seeing your differential lock being held down. If so, what is going on with that?? It would make me suspicious you have a differential problem.


is it possible to get more info on the UFO controls, the function and normal settings. new the the yanmar world and have a 94 fx235d. the loader is a kotker and has rear blade. the loader has separate hyd controls. the blade use the UFO controls


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

YANMAR F235D OPERATING INSTRUCTIONS.pdf | Powered by Box


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

fwinter01 said:


> is it possible to get more info on the UFO controls, the function and normal settings. new the the yanmar world and have a 94 fx235d. the loader is a kotker and has rear blade. the loader has separate hyd controls. the blade use the UFO controls


YanmarFever has the same machine as yours, FX235. We translated the manual into English from Karl in Czech. We did this for him since he's been a dedicated Yanmar resource of helps and knowledge over the years.

Here's the page for the UFO. It has electronic smarts to control the Yanmar tillers over terrain that is uneven or to turn certain tiller tines forwards and backwards in the 3 groupings. It's very advanced, even by today's standards.

YANMAR F-FX195 215 235 255 265 UFO


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

fwinter01 said:


> is it possible to get more info on the UFO controls, the function and normal settings. new the the yanmar world and have a 94 fx235d. the loader is a kotker and has rear blade. the loader has separate hyd controls. the blade use the UFO controls


To translate all of the manual pages to English, we use Yandex OCR Japanese <=> English.

The 1st UFO page, I snippet the top left paragraph and pasted into the Yandex OCR.









the next indicated item is translated like this.














Translate text from photos from English and other languages – Yandex.Translate


Use Yandex Translate to translate text from photos into Czech, English, French, German, Italian, Polish, Portuguese, Russian, Spanish, Turkish, Ukrainian and other languages (only available when you are online).




translate.yandex.com





The translation is a little quirky. It gives glimpses of whats being talked about. Working with your machine and knowing some of this info, you could do an English write up on how this UFO system works for all 4 pages.


----------

